# Subclavian angio



## lesleyratliff (Sep 23, 2008)

I am struggling with the codes for a procedure that my physician performed.  Here is what he performed: left subclavian angiography with brachial and axillary run-off; fistulogram w/ follow up run-off into cephalic vein all the way to SVC; angioplasty of the cavernous anastomotic site of the AV fistula and angioplasty of the AV fistula.  Can someone please help me out with the correct codes for this procedure.  I have come up with 35476 and 75978 so far, but I'm not sure if these are even right.

Thanks,
Lesley


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 23, 2008)

lesleyratliff said:


> I am struggling with the codes for a procedure that my physician performed.  Here is what he performed: left subclavian angiography with brachial and axillary run-off; fistulogram w/ follow up run-off into cephalic vein all the way to SVC; angioplasty of the cavernous anastomotic site of the AV fistula and angioplasty of the AV fistula.  Can someone please help me out with the correct codes for this procedure.  I have come up with 35476 and 75978 so far, but I'm not sure if these are even right.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Lesley



Hello,
33880 
Endovascular repair of descending thoracic aorta (eg, aneurysm, pseudoaneurysm, dissection, penetrating ulcer,
intramural hematoma or traumatic disruption);involving coverage of left subclavian artery origin, initial 
endoprosthesis plus descending thoracic aortic extension(s), if required, to level of celiac artery origin. 
For radiological supervision and interpretation, use 75956 in conjunction with 33880.
Fistulogram need not be coded, as it encompasses that stage of renal dialysis.
If lesions found in anastamotic site, stenosis and subsequent thrombosis of arteriovenous fistulae-This is a problem in chronic hemodialysis patients-
36831 is my suggestion.


----------



## lesleyratliff (Sep 23, 2008)

*Thanks for your help*

Thanks so much for giving me the codes.  That will help me out tremendously.


----------

